# Colson trike? 1930's?



## prewarmachine (Mar 15, 2018)

Just stumbled onto this little piece of work. I'm guessing it's a Colson. If anyone has any info on it, possibly the model or year, I would really appreciate the info!


----------



## rollfaster (Mar 15, 2018)

Probably a late 40’s chain drive trike. I have a similar one and I think mine is 47.
@ridingtoy


----------



## prewarmachine (Mar 15, 2018)

So...I knew nothing about trikes when I picked this up...with the new info and some quick looking around, can I safely assume that this one is realistically worth basically nothing?


----------



## ridingtoy (Mar 15, 2018)

Definitely a Colson. The parts you have are still worth something if you decided it's a more involved restoration than what you'd like to get yourself into. I definitely wouldn't scrap it all without offering the parts first. JHMO

Dave


----------



## prewarmachine (Mar 15, 2018)

Oh I can't bring myself to scrap any old bike stuff. I can appreciate the history this has. I guess I'm on the fence of using it to be a donor or go full blown and put way too much in it and show what a pile can become haha


----------

